# American standard



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Who here uses it and why ? My new company seems to like it and has told me to use it. So far I'm not impressed at all. And the selectronic flush valve piston assembly in my opinion is a poor design. Had one break under warranty. Pretty sure I have another bad one to change under warranty. Bad angle stop on the same flush valve. Only other thing I've dealt with was a kitchen faucet with spray. Didn't care for it much either.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Start a job search, the company you're working for is a bunch of idiots they will go out of business soon installing that garbage.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just started this job in September. They have been in business since I believe the 70s. I know I won't be recommending American standard at all in the future unless something drastic changes.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dclarke said:


> I just started this job in September. They have been in business since I believe the 70s. I know I won't be recommending American standard at all in the future unless something drastic changes.


How do you get paid on callbacks involving the garbage they want you to sell?

My experience was about 50% of their stuff was garbage...
But my sampling wasn't very big...


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm always surprised at different people's experiences with certain materials. I've had great experience with AS and their reps in my city. Their 1-800 number on the other hand is a pain in the a$$. 

I buy my toilets from the supply house so if there is any issues I just take it back and they give me what I need no questions asked. 

What are some problems you guys are having?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Never had problems with the toilets other than cadet flapper popping off the flush valve. The faucets on the other hand are not so great. I did an apartment remodel this year and 4 out of 27 kitchen faucets needed rebuilt right out the box. I sent one back to Winn and fixed the others. The bathrooms were all delta with no issues as typical of delta.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Rexticle said:


> I'm always surprised at different people's experiences with certain materials. I've had great experience with AS and their reps in my city. Their 1-800 number on the other hand is a pain in the a$$.
> 
> I buy my toilets from the supply house so if there is any issues I just take it back and they give me what I need no questions asked.
> 
> What are some problems you guys are having?


Color Matching: 2 side by side lav sinks with obvious color differences between them, 6 in stock at the supply house couldn't get 2 matching. The rep came with 3 more and still couldn't get 2 matching. he eventually came through.

Champion I flush valves: they came up with a replacement using a regular 3" flapper, but the flapper rubber blisters and leaks...

Champion toilets leaking in the back with a carelessly plug/patch over a casting hole in the trapway...

Faucets leaking between the cartridges and the aerator with water dripping out the bottom...

Need more?

I don't! I'll only install them customer supplied and after a warning that I'm to be paid for each installation regardless of a defect...:yes:


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha. Enough said!

I don't install their faucets because I'm a Delta guy, but I do get a lot of customers that buy AS because of their quick connect pop up assembly. Always thought they are kind of flimsy. 

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of china do you install Red?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I install whatever the architect specs out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Rexticle said:


> Haha. Enough said!
> 
> I don't install their faucets because I'm a Delta guy, but I do get a lot of customers that buy AS because of their quick connect pop up assembly. Always thought they are kind of flimsy.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of china do you install Red?


I'll supply Toto or they can pick...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

American standard is junk


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'll supply Toto or they can pick...


This is my policy too


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Redwood said:


> dclarke said:
> 
> 
> > I just started this job in September. They have been in business since I believe the 70s. I know I won't be recommending American standard at all in the future unless something drastic changes.
> ...


I'm paid hourly. So I'm paid for all my travel and hours. Call backs or not. If I'm cleaning my truck to kill time because it's slow im being paid.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

My preferences are toto toilets, Moen faucets, Sloan flush valves. If I were in a different part of the country where delta is what everyone uses I would use them. I like having parts availability and around here I have that with Moen. Toilets not much usually goes wrong that universal parts won't work and flush valves. Once again is parts. Everyone around here deals with Sloan anything toto needs ordered.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dclarke said:


> I'm paid hourly. So I'm paid for all my travel and hours. Call backs or not. If I'm cleaning my truck to kill time because it's slow im being paid.


Ahh... If you were on commission and eating the cost of defective parts and callbacks yourself it would be another story...



dclarke said:


> Anything toto needs ordered.


Here I've got about 20 or 30 Toto dealers in a 25 mile radius so I'm good for parts.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The "city" I work out of has a population of 3,715 according to the Google result of the 2013 census. Only one supplier around here that I know of deals with toto and parts they stock are minimal. I like using what supply houses stock parts for. Minimize down time.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

dclarke said:


> The "city" I work out of has a population of 3,715 according to the Google result of the 2013 census. Only one supplier around here that I know of deals with toto and parts they stock are minimal. I like using what supply houses stock parts for. Minimize down time.


Wow your "city" only has 3700 people. The town I live in has 19,000, the city I inspect has 89,000 people. Funny hearing that amount of population being called a city.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

The capital of our state population is 37,366. The town our shop is in is about 20 minutes south. It's called the city of harrington but to me it is definitely a town. Either way population isn't that bad.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got about 1.3M people surrounding me within about 45 minutes driving time one way...
The 9 cities have populations of 131K, 110K, 61K, 61K, 55K, 50K, 48K, 40K, 30K, the rest are scattered in smaller towns...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I've got about 1.3M people surrounding me within about 45 minutes driving time one way... The 9 cities have populations of 131K, 110K, 61K, 61K, 55K, 50K, 48K, 40K, 30K, the rest are scattered in smaller towns...


Very similar scenario here.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I live 5 miles from Washington DCin northern Virginia, its population is 100 million rich *******s


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Your populations for the city are more than our entire state.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dclarke said:


> Your populations for the city are more than our entire state.


How about with the extra zero removed?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

935,614 is the population for the whole state. All 3 counties of it.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

dclarke said:


> 935,614 is the population for the whole state. All 3 counties of it.


My state is up to 584 153 I live in a town of almost 7000 and the nearest "supply house" is exactly 56 miles from my house


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Guessing you get supplies at hardware stores and online ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

And carry a helluva truck stock.....


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

What's your service area like ? Hour drive to each job ?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Today's job was a little under five hours to get there. 

For some reason the state likes us so we got the pleasure of driving up here to install 2 marathon water heaters and an eye wash station

We usually pull licenses in 10 county's each year 

This is one of our further away service contracts 

We did just get another building that is 5 and a half hours from the shop 

If you want to stay busy here you better like to travel and know how to get it in the bid


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought I had it rough with the driving.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Here the view from the job site all five hours of the drive look exactly the same


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

And I don't get much taking from this kid his is about ten minutes after leaving the shop


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

wyplumber said:


> And I don't get much taking from this kid his is about ten minutes after leaving the shop


 I hate that. It's bad enough when you have a long drive but to hear somebody snore sucks. We had two jobs 21/2 hours from the shop and that was bad enough. Can't imagine what 5 hours was like.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyplumber said:


> And I don't get much taking from this kid his is about ten minutes after leaving the shop


I had an apprentice like that...

I kept hitting the rumble strip, steering in swerves saying the steering box was shot, and whenever I put on the brakes steering to one side...


Just to ensure he was not resting too good...
I wanted to have him think if he went into a deep sleep he might not wake up...


----------

